# Chronos DNA75C from DBD Mods in Russia



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

It took a few months to get to me while the modder was waiting for DNA75c boards... but finally it arrived while I was away at VapeCon.

I really like the natural woodblock and am happy with the outcome! Also testing the NarCa which also arrived while I was away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

